# Oh, I need your vote!



## Triceratops (Jul 15, 2010)

Somehow I ended up on the Vampire Matters site and I'm in a contest.  Looks like Gate Walker is taking off fast, and I so appreciate those votes of confidence.  If you would like to vote for Gate Walker, the link is: Vampires Mattters - Your Vampires News Channel

The book appears a third of the way down on the right-hand side.  Please vote.  There is a review too.  But for those that would like to judge the concept, I've included the synopsis below, so it's not a totally blind vote.

Much thanks, Chronicleiers,

Chris

Gate Walker--Synopsis:

            Tag Line:  Avalon Labrador, through a miraculous conception, must give birth to herself before she is executed, to solve her husband’s murder and her own wrongful conviction, in the future.

            When the reincarnated Avy Labrador is kicked out of her stepfather’s house on her 18th birthday, she has no idea that the man who raised her (Drake) was involved in the death of her father, and framed her mother for his murder so he could acquire a major software empire.  Now, years later, with the help of her magician boyfriend Sebastian, Avy is about to discover that her birth was otherworldly and for a purpose.  The ancient Roman God Janus was so appalled by the heinous murder of Tom Labrador by his brother Drake that he opened up a War Gate.  Avy has received half of her mother’s soul light and half of a God’s essence.  Her mission is to put the real killer behind bars.  The only catch:  she must learn to “Gate-Walk”, that’s time traveling to the layman.  She soon finds out that she is a drunk driver on the space/time continuum highway.
            With the help of Sebastian, and the mentorship of Janus, Avy investigates the time before her birth, picking up clues that lead back to her stepfather as the killer.  Avy gets too close via discovery, and Drake unleashes his security force to burn down Avy and Sebastian’s magic theater, killing the show animals.  Avy uses her Gate-Walking skills to make night raids into the homes of the security personnel, frightening them out of their minds.  Thus begins a vicious vendetta of hit-and-run attacks between Avy and Drake.  
        In a final retaliation, and knowing that Avy is close to discovering the truth, Drake hires the nefarious assassin “Wax Man”, an ancient carrier of deadly pathogens, to put the “touch of death” on Avy and Sebastian, while he simultaneously sets up his parents and in-laws for a doomed flight to Bermuda.  If the grandparents perish, Drake will take total control of the company.
            Now Avy must use her skills to save the grandparents, while in flight (with some fancy Gate-Walking), which will add additional attempted murder charges against Drake.  
            A confrontation arrives when the Wax Man corners Avy and Sebastian in an abandoned water tower.  Sebastian, who has hidden the fact that he is really a mythical conjurer, uses his skills to dispatch the Wax Man.  Avy, feeling betrayed that her boyfriend lied to her about his true identity, ends their relationship and travels back in time to kill the original murderer on the scene, knowing that she will stop her own timeline and disappear from existence.  Janus stops her from sacrificing herself and reminds her that she must bear witness to the murder and gather the last piece of evidence.  She’s also reminded that she broke the heart of her boyfriend, who now lives 32 years in the future.  
             Avy witnesses the murder scene and gathers the crucial evidence.  But the killer is not Drake—it’s his wife, Elisabeth Labrador.
            Avy returns to her own time and presents evidence to the authorities that ultimately brings Drake and Elisabeth Labrador to justice.  But she finds that her boyfriend has disappeared off the face of the earth.  After a lengthily search, she finds him in Las Vegas, where he’s been hired to headline the magic show in a brand new casino.  They’re reunion is a tearful one, and once again, Avy takes on the role of Sebastian’s assistant and, together, they become one of the most famous magic acts in Las Vegas history.  She admits, “Freaks like us deserve to be together after all.”  
            Gate Walker has a heavy mystery structure, as well as paranormal/magic and romance elements.  Though the reincarnation theme is apparent, it receives a new twist, in that the MC (Avy) actually gives birth to _herself_.  The science behind “Gate-Walking” is also profoundly explored.  Though similar themes and plots can be found in _Supergirl _and_ Catwoman_, this story deals with an empowered female who finds herself at odds with the blessing/skill she has received, but ultimately discovers and accepts herself in the end.


----------

